# MY Husband EDD A big NAAFA Support and BBW/SSBBW lover has Passed Away



## NurseVicki (Mar 28, 2014)

He Passed away ON March 19,2014 After a long time being ill ! I know many May know him if you look at the photo. He was very Active in years passed! Before he met Me, He lived for BBW Parties and made a lot of friends and dated many beautiful Ladies. IN the early years of our marriage, traveling to BBW and NAAFA in San Deigo CA. I sold Jewelry when we went.The Last BBW BASH we went to was in Florida 3 years ago! He Was a True FA and Loved all sizes of the Ladies He Love to eat all the food too and got rather stout himself ! He always Made friends with all ! I thought he would life forever, he always bounced back, but sadly I was wrong I will missing him I loved him very much and was grateful for him coming into my life and saving me from evil! His wife & Nurse Vicki

His Funeral is Sunday the 30th 2-8 viewing
Pastor D will hold service 6PM-? afterward Family and friends will talk
if your in the Austin San Antonio Area and wish to attend

 http://puenteandsons.com/obituaries/obituary-listings?obId=93219#/celebrationWall


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss NurseVicki  *HUGS*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2014)

Such sad, awful news. Oh Vicki I'm so sorry for your loss. I will light a candle for you and your dear husband.


----------



## Tad (Mar 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Secondarily, for the loss of the community--it pales besides yours, but it is a loss for all when such enthusiasm passes.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 28, 2014)

Dear NurseVicki, 

I am sorry to hear of the death of your husband. From reading your posts here in DIMS over the years, you have given us a glimpse of how much he meant to you and what a good man he was. Plus, to lose a husband in an untimely manner is also a rough blow on his family. You have my condolences and my prayers as you face his funeral and say goodbye. God be with you and his family during this time.

Moore2me
M2M


----------



## one2one (Mar 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss and wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2014)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2014)

NurseVicki:
Sorry for your loss -Condolences to you and your family


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Mar 31, 2014)

This is such sad news! I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and well wishes! xo


----------



## ed1980 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Death is something that expected or not always take our ground away. No words can really help you, but I have a feeling of solidarity for your loss. I understand how hard such things can beat you ...

As a hippie friend once told me, I wish you lots of sunshine in this rainy day ...


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 31, 2014)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 31, 2014)

My condolences I wish there was something more I could say.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## cheesylier (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, we here at the boards support you


----------



## AppreSheAte (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to read such news. I couldn't help but feel your deep love and admiration for the spirit he had and the joy that he brought into your life. I hope that is something that you will always carry with you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## veggieforever (Apr 6, 2014)

*I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest and most sincere condolences  xXx*


----------



## NurseVicki (Apr 14, 2014)

Aww thank you all for your Very Kind words and feelings ! I need them all today as I get closer to the one month anniversary I see hubby every were in each item as I sort and clean try to make sense of all the stuff he kept! He was a very sweet sentimental fellow, but also a bit of a clutter bug the silly man kept so much stuff and would never let me clean it up! Well I am now Sigh but it is very hard emotionally on me, but each day I work on another area! I guess we all go though that after living with some one as long as we did! Thank you for your caring words Vicki


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss  remember the good times you had with him.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 22, 2014)

Vicky,

My thoughts are with you and your family at this time. I am so sorry.


----------



## NurseVicki (Oct 28, 2019)

Always its beenover 5 years I do still miss him and now am caring for my 85 year old MOM


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 28, 2019)

So much comfort to you in your moment of grief.


----------



## NurseVicki (Mar 6, 2020)

In a few days it will be 6 years since EDD passed time keeps marching on ! MOm 85 now lives with me and so far she is fairly healthy physically but mentally is getting issues with memory! I still do my adult business and enjoy making jewelry and gardening and playing with my dogs , cats and my parakeets and finches I raise! I love nature and want to travel more but at the moment dont do much ! I am going to take a Jewelry class in New Mexico in June I am excited about that! Thank you all again for the love here!
Recent photo of me with Lilly one of my sweet rescue dogs, Lilly is part Itailian Grey hound and part Dachshund. She was extremely shy and scare when we got her and her sister Baby, but both are wonder girls now! Well a toast of remembrance to my dear Edd

if you want to me off of here I have twitter ID @NurseVickiRude feel free to say hi thanks V


----------



## NurseVicki (Jan 28, 2021)

Where did the time go My friends it is 2021 hubby been gone in march it will be 7 years! A lot has happen since he pass I am now having MY mom living with me as she is 86 now I keep an eye on her and make sure pets get fed and meds get taken! I am still a care giver once a Nurse Always a nurse ! I have a few special friends but never have i thought of getting Married again! I am trying to date but the virus makes it just hopeless so ! spend my time doing my adult biz and gardening, bird care (chickens parrokets and finches) dog cat care House work! I still miss Edward he sure was one of a kind! Thanks to the sweet folks who sent their well wishes! Nurse Vicki


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Perhaps your time to have a date hasn't come yet. When someone special has gone, there is a void inside you no other can fill.

The most important thing is to live to life at the fullest and give yourself a chance but without commiting the mistake of getting too high. 

It is a mistake I committed recently. I'm now feeling very down. I have lost many friends who left a great void in my life and fell in love with the wrong person. So I'm doing myself what I telling you.

My best wishes you will find someone who deserves to be loved by you,!


----------



## NurseVicki (Jan 28, 2021)

Aww yes meet a few duds my self honey keep your chin up


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 28, 2021)

NurseVicki said:


> Aww yes meet a few duds my self honey keep your chin up


Thank you!


----------

